# Handgun Laser/Flashlight Magnetic Attachments



## milkcoat (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! I came across these guys when I was looking for some attachments for my Colt 1911 and my Tokarev TT-33. I ordered a red laser for my 1911 and a flashlight and red laser combo for my Tok. They are great for home defense in any situation! Here is a link to their website if anyone is interested in checking them out. ArieteArms Home Page And Remember, being prepared for the worst is always the first step in protecting yourself.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I have checked out the site. Not. Bad. Do they have it for the Gen 3 glock 40s&w? 
I see they sell for the Gen one and two 9mm


----------

